# amazonica broken (?) frontleg - pls take a look



## SteveGermany (Oct 13, 2011)

hi everyone,

i have been feeding my amazonicas a few minutes ago and noticed that one of the females had a problem with the front left leg (toes are turning backwards).

pictures:
















the female was still eating and moving around, even showed some interest in the calling male next to her...

i removed her from the group but dont know what to do next...

Do you think there is any chance that this can cure?

any advice is welcome...


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Is it limping or favoring the leg? I have seen my frogs damn near turn their front feet around 360° while climbing around. This does appear to be different though as they usually dont stay like that for more than a few seconds. It may be dislocated. Hopefully someone more experienced will see this. There have been a few people who were able to relocate dislocated joints. Best of luck, hope everything works out!


----------



## SteveGermany (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks for the answer.

The frog is now in QT. He is looking quite agile and has already eaten a lot of springtails.
No limping or favoring, just walking around with that constantly twisted foot.

If it is a dislocated joint that could be relocated, are there any strategies/tricks to do this without extreme stress for the frog?
I mean...thats sounds really complicated...based on size of the frog.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Is this the first day its foot was like that? It sounds like it isnt in any pain so im not thinking broken. I have no personal experience with dislocations or ranitomeya so i cant really give advice in fixing it. I will find the thread from a while ago and post a link for you.

Edit: is the leg still mobile or limp? From your description it doesnt seem to be limp or immobile so it might not be dislocated. Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in soon. If it does appear to be dislocated here is the post from frogface(kris) on how she helped her frog.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?p=845227
I would wait until you get a more definitive answer before you try anything though.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The frog in my post had an obviously dislocated shoulder. Plus she was a very large female tinc. The method did work and it was very fast. If you can hold her in one hand and hold her front foot between your fingers in the other hand, you might be able to feel what is going on in there. So tiny though! Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## SteveGermany (Oct 13, 2011)

@papafrogger:Thank you very much for the link.
@frogface: thank you for sharing your experience with that tinc.

the vet in the link suggested a treatment with uvb light and supplementation.

I called a vet that is quite expierenced with frogs and we decided it would be best to do the same (uvb and proper supplementation).

the frog is still very agile, no limping or anything and I think the leg looks actually better (not pointing backwards any more). She is still hunting and eating.

I used to have an UVB Spotlight on for about 5 hours the day to simulate midday heat und provide some uvb, but i plugged that light out the last 2 months because of the hot weather here. Maybe that has something to do with that problem...

The plan for the next weeks: uvb and proper supplementation under observation.

I will post updates from time to time


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a male amazonica with the same condition, a dislocated/broken left ankle that healed at an awkward angle. He lived life just fine, without a limp, always calling, ate well. I unfortunately heard from the frog sitter (I am on vacation right now) that he has passed for unknown reasons just a few days ago. It is driving me crazy, I can't do anything about it.


----------



## SteveGermany (Oct 13, 2011)

thank you for sharing your experience.
My amazonica is actually feeling good and moves around like nothing has happend. I think she will be able to deal with that problem, eben if it heals back up in a different angle...

Really sad to hear that your male has passed away, i always feel a bit nervous when going on holidays too.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, leaving the frogs for more then a couple days is always a bit nerve racking to some extent.


----------

